# Do You Use A Downdraft Table ?



## against_the_grain (Aug 15, 2010)

I would think that a down draft table would be a great addition to the workshop. It would seem invaluable for finish sanding , etc . Do you guys use one in your shop ? If so what kind do you have ? Can you recommend a particular plan that you used ?


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

I've seen a few, but I do not have the space. Bench brush and a dustpan is all I can do


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Rockler sells the panels and has a free plan here:
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21488&filter=downdraft%20table

I haven't built one but this one looks simple enough. You could likely make your own panels to boot.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Wish I had the room for one. I'd use it.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

I have planned to build one for some time. I have a commercial furnace blower with multiple speed capability. Alas, that infernal job keeps me out of the shop. Had to cut Christmas projects to two do to lack of time...My father-in-law built one with a home furnace blower...It works quite well.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Had a Denray 2872, self contained. Bit of a job to clean and replace filters. Stopped using powered sanders for finish sanding. Only hand sand now which eliminated the extra work needed after using RO and other sanders, no oops, no expensive discs and a much better surface in less time and greater control. 

http://www.denray.com/sample_page.php?machine=2872&ind=1


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Been meaning to build one...........our Porter Cable ROS has a nice-enough dust port that hooks to a sm shopvac.For the times when we have to wear a pc out.

Always thought about utilizing our RAS's table top as a downdraft though.The saw stays dorment most of the time(use it for a cpl things),it just seems a natural for having a peg-bd insert top off to one side.With the attendant,in our case,sheet metal plenum mounted underneath.The whole plenum can be pulled out from fr for maint.It could share the same dust port(with a Wye)as RAS.Just spitballin.

You can also look into a portable spraybooth arrangemant.IOWs,not downdraft but backdraft.But it would take way more suction than our dust collector can provide.I do think this is how alot of larger facilities do it though.Just a big hood on backside of sanding table connected to BIG AZZ DC.Best,BW


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I've considered it. I've never used one but the concept is interesting to me. I've seen plans for benchtop downdraft tables. My concern is that it would be a PITA to get out every time and eventually, it just wouldn't be used.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Recently I stumbled across a video - and now I can't find it again - about how this one guy turned his entire bench into a giant vise, with down draft built in under the "jaws". He had some sort of sliding extension on one end to hang stuff instead of clamping it. Maybe that will jiggle someone else's memory. If I remember right, the downdraft cabinet under the jaws was also his shopbuilt air filtration, using an old furnace blower.

Does that sound familiar to anyone?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

SteveEl said:


> Recently I stumbled across a video - and now I can't find it again - about how this one guy turned his entire bench into a giant vise, with down draft built in under the "jaws". He had some sort of sliding extension on one end to hang stuff instead of clamping it. Maybe that will jiggle someone else's memory. If I remember right, the downdraft cabinet under the jaws was also his shopbuilt air filtration, using an old furnace blower.
> 
> Does that sound familiar to anyone?


 



Someone started a little early this morning.....:drink:........:whistling2:
:laughing:


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

((( gulp )))
mea culpa! Worse yet, I saw your post Kenbo just after stirring in some maple syrup.....


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

:laughing: touche my friend, touche. :laughing:


----------



## blackemmons (Nov 29, 2007)

against_the_grain said:


> I would think that a down draft table would be a great addition to the workshop. It would seem invaluable for finish sanding , etc . Do you guys use one in your shop ? If so what kind do you have ? Can you recommend a particular plan that you used ?


I stumbled on one at Lowe's on closeout a few years back. It's the Delta one with the 4" inlet.

It sat around for about a year and then I thought, maybe I should try this thing. I hooked it up to the Gorilla and wow!

When I use it and the Festool sander there is virtually no dust. Even with the sun shinning in the window it is hard to see any in the air. (I know, it's the stuff you can't see that gets in you lungs)

BTW - The Festool sander is the only orbital sander with a bag I've ever had that caught any dust. The thing does a pretty good job on it's own.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Just in case anyone's interested, I ran across this today and thought I'd pass it on:
http://www.incrementaltools.com/Free_Plan_s/149.htm
:smile:


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Here's another, this one is built into the TS outfeed table
http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/plansshare/air_filter_downdraft_sanding_table.htm


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

In HVAC world there are prefabbed(sLowes has them)"boots" used to connect the area right below a register with attendant ductwork.They're pretty cheap.Get a 4x12x90* boot,screw it to the bttm of a pc of ply that has peg-bd inlet in top.Hook a shop vac to open end.It ain't real big but for sm stuff its cheap?BW


----------



## JamesGlenn (Jan 25, 2011)

I have one that works quite well, still needs some tweaking though.
I built it to serve as my outfeed for my tablesaw as well as for assembly. Just used an old squirrel cage (furnace blower) and 4 high quality furnace filters. 

You can kind of see it in this picture. If you want more pictures let me know as I can get them later.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

JamesGlenn said:


> I have one that works quite well, still needs some tweaking though.
> I built it to serve as my outfeed for my tablesaw as well as for assembly. Just used an old squirrel cage (furnace blower) and 4 high quality furnace filters.
> 
> You can kind of see it in this picture. If you want more pictures let me know as I can get them later.


How do you cut with that post between your table saw and outfeed table?:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## JamesGlenn (Jan 25, 2011)

rrbrown said:


> How do you cut with that post between your table saw and outfeed table?:laughing::laughing::laughing:


HaHa!! I didn't notice that. 
I am officially setting up the shop so everything is out of sorts, but that made me laugh. Good notice.


----------



## Ampersand-E (Jan 27, 2011)

I screwed up the paint on my first attempt at an air hockey table and it's been sitting in a corner for a while, now I can put it to good use!


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I've been putting together sketches to build a new bench this spring (I've got a bunch of built-ins to put together over the summer, and I want a good working surface!), and one end will be a downdraft table. I'm looking at a total of about 11-12 feet, and probably I'll wind up with a downdraft area of about three feet by 30 inches. I don't often need to do a lot of sanding, but it seems worthwhile to put it in for future use.


----------

